# 16" LT rim center cap size



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have looked at a bunch of threads, especially at the six that reference the center caps and am only able to find one reference to the diameter. He had said it was 60mm but to me it was an iffy statement. Can anyone verify the diameter of the stock 16" LT rim center caps?

Thanks!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I will check tomorrow morning.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Measured it, they are 2 1/4 inches.

57.15 mm.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Measured it, they are 2 1/4 inches.
> 
> 57.15 mm.


Wow, 
not what I expected. I can find 55, 58, 60 and 63mm replacements and the advertisers claim from 2-1/8" to 60mm so I am at a loss on what to order.


----------

